

Building websites with science - felideon
http://codeascraft.etsy.com/2012/06/21/building-websites-with-science/

======
mrilhan
For an article that refers to data-based decisions, what was the purpose of
white on black retina-burning colors for this blog? Is 'visitor should exit
halfway through the article' a goal? :)

~~~
maxko87
I think you might have been one of the 10% who got white on black -- they are
just doing science.

